# Woodriver vs. Harbor Freight drill bit kits



## GrantH (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone use the collection of bits from either company? HF has them for 20 a piece for fractional sizes but I don't see metric. The woodriver is available in both, but i'm betting HF carries the metric in store. 

I'm more worried of quality though. The bits...are they decent from HF? I could buy a bit for every kit I want to make, but these are priced a whole lot better!

These are the ones in question...

HF choice 1
29 Piece High Speed Steel Drill Bit Set

HF choice 2
29 Piece Brad Point Wood Drill Bit Set

Woodcraft option
Buy WoodRiver 29 Piece Fractional Inch Brad Point Drill Bit Index Set at Woodcraft


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know anything about Woodriver but I have never seen metric bits at our HF.

I have used 3 or 4 of the 29pc sets over the last 6 years drilling metal, making model engines.  They are very good for the money.  I think I still have 3 new sets of those in my cabinet.     I got smart and bought me a Drill Doctor and don't ever need to buy bits any more.

Never tried their Brad Point bits.

Ray


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 1, 2012)

I just bought their big set.  The index sucks but the bits appear to be ok.  The catch on the lid has a problem being a catch that stays caught.
Charles


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 2, 2012)

I have these:
Buy 170 Piece TiN Coated Brad Point Drill Bit Set With Drill Bit Gauge at Woodcraft

Buy 170 Piece TiN Coated HSS Twist Drill Bit Set With Drill Bit Gauge at Woodcraft

They both are currently on sale for $39.99 and $49.99 If you use a lot of bits These are on par with the better imports. I bought them when they first offered them and have been happy with them.
:clown:


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the Woodcraft sets, both standard and metric.  No complaints. They are sharp and every  one I have used so far is straight and cuts cleanly.


----------

